# Edge For Antenna Configuring moca set up



## Ruben Guzman (Feb 11, 2020)

Configuring a moca set up for TIVO Edge antenna don't know if my att combo router modem is moca ready


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Pretty sure edge for antenna does not have Moca, just the cable one.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeff_DML said:


> Pretty sure edge for antenna does not have Moca, just the cable one.


You are correct:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table#EDGE
An external bridge would be needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ruben Guzman said:


> Configuring a moca set up for TIVO Edge antenna don't know if my att combo router modem is moca ready


Ok, noted.

If you're looking for confirmation of this statement, you'll want to post the brand & model number of the router.


----------

